# Amazingly Smooth Kijiji Deals



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw the thread about negative Kijiji deals, and thought I would post the deal I did today.

I messaged someone about 3 pedals they had for sale. The seller got back and said they would ship, and because I was buying all 3 they would pay the shipping costs. They asked for EMT and I requested PP. She said OK, but had to use her husband's PP to do the deal. I set her the money but I sent extra to cover the fees. She said she bought a box and bubble wrap from the Post Office and the item is shipping shortly.

Smooth and I am saving a ton with these used pedals.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

good for you, they are not all psychos on Kijiji, I sold my 1980 HD in less than 24 hrs with the buyer paying cold, hard cash at my door the next morning ..


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I put a JHS Milkman on Kijiji during the winter. Put it up at 11pm on a Sunday, by 10am Monday morning I had an offer of full asking, and by 5pm I had the cash in my hand.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Kijiji works fine for me, I've never had a bad experience. I think people are overlooking CL though.

Granted CL = Flakeville, but I've been getting a lot of deals on there lately w/ no competition even days after the ads are posted. I think CL is to Kijiji like eBay is to Amazon.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I would say 99% of my deals on kijiji (both buying and selling) have been smooth. Even the ones with shipping and emt. I am very careful and if anything feels off I pass, but overall kijiji has been great.


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

I’ve had good experiences as well, I actually find sometimes sellers are more flaky than the buyers… even I get flaky as a seller sometimes 😐


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Sold an 2003 Epiphone Vintage G400 to a guy that called me to meet me in the next village parking lot in 2 hours. Got out of my car, he was already there. He took it in his hands, looked down the neck and gave me my money. Bye bye.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I mentioned briefly in another thread about my listings last fall.

I had a hit within minutes of listing some gear.
Turns out the guy had an alert set for this specific guitar, he used to have one and sold it off a few years ago.
He didn't haggle and set up date and meeting place over the phone.

He drove over 4 hours one way from down south and was on time.
I handed him back $50 to kick in for gas for being so easy to deal with.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Hundreds of successful Kijiji deals.
Never once provided my mom with the address of where I am going and much to her disbelieve, I have not been raped once.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Hundreds of successful Kijiji deals.
> Never once provided my mom with the address of where I am going and much to her disbelieve, I have not been raped once.


You promised not to tell anyone what they did to you.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> You promised not to tell anyone what they did to you.


Let’s just say that I’ve always gotten a huge discount when there was a barn star mounted on the front of the house.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> I have not been raped once


But have you been raped more than once?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Not Kijiji, but Facebook marketplace. Yesterday I had an amazing experience buying an Epi Standard Plustop Pro for my daughter for $450. It was in perfect condition and looks brand-spankin' new! The seller was quite young, very friendly and patient as my daughter and I checked out the guitar.

I responded to his ad within 10 hours of its posting. In the ad, he said he was asking for $450 and the price was negotiable. I knew at that price (especially given the current market) the demand would be very high. I assured him I had no intention of negotiating and could pick it up that very same day. Done deal, and my daughter is over the moon with her dream guitar - a cherry burst Les Paul!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

99% of the kijiji deals that close for me, are smooth.
only done a couple with shipping.

Now, getting to that closed stage isnt always as smooth though.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I have never had a kijiji deal go sour and my best gear purchases from the last few years have all been kijiji deals 
plus I've stayed in touch with several people i met through those deals 
that said, i only buy locally so i'm never paying money sight unseen or trying to figure out shipping
i used to do cash only which worked well but recently i've done e-transfer a few times. it does work but i'm not a fan. i don't know if it's just my credit union but it often takes 20-30 minutes for the money to go through which means some awkward chit-chat with the person while you both wait for the transaction both of you typiing madly with your thumbs on your phones trying to check that the process is rolling


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


> But have you been raped more than once?


Finally!
Someone asking the _REAL_ questions!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Long one but it went real smooth. It's about this one I just showed you.








Kijiji ad from PEI, I'm in Southern QC. Paid seller two months ago and told him I would be going by on my way to Îles de la Madeleine. With COVID regulations, I couldn't veer from the road to the ferry, so I gave him a meeting place on my way for that morning. It's a 15 year old kid and he didn't show up. I couldn't wait as I had a ferry to catch. No biggie as I am coming back this way in a month anyway. Contacted him to set a new meeting on my way down. We exchanged a few text messages and as I get to the meeting point, his mom is standing there with the guitar in her hands. She was sweet and said she hoped I liked it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

crann said:


> But have you been raped more than once?


Not even so much as a butt grab.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Not even so much as a butt grab.


Keep trying, someday your dreams will come true.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've had some good experiences on Kijiji.

Last year I found someone in Kingston selling an American Original 60's Tele that I wanted. I contacted him and asked if he'd be willing to ship if I paid for it. He said sure. I asked for his phone number so we could talk before I agreed to send him a couple thousand bucks. We chatted on the phone about 40 minutes. I could tell he was just another gear hound like me. Seemed on the up and up and I took the risk to send the cash. He sent me photos of the guitar all packed up and a tracking number right away. Arrived no problem. And the kicker is he had bought a Glendale bridge and saddle set and left it installed on the guitar. In the case was the original bridge, saddles, and an extra set of Rutters saddles. So he threw in about $350 worth of additional hardware!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Keep trying, someday your dreams will come true.


My dream is to sell an amp to a woman that looks like Pam Grier in her prime and then she nails me in the neck with a tranquilizer dart and I wake up to several women that look like her taking turns spraying whip cream on their feet and then kicking me in the groin and face.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> My dream is to sell an amp to a woman that looks like Pam Grier in her prime and then she nails me in the neck with a tranquilizer dart and I wake up to several women that look like her taking turns spraying whip cream on their feet and then kicking me in the groin and face.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> My dream is to sell an amp to a woman that looks like Pam Grier in her prime and then she nails me in the neck with a tranquilizer dart and I wake up to several women that look like her taking turns spraying whip cream on their feet and then kicking me in the groin and face.
> 
> View attachment 374499


You sir are a weird MF and that is what I like about you!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

MarkM said:


> You sir are a weird MF and that is what I like about you!


I have pretty detailed aspirations about how a kijiji abduction would go down, that’s fersherrr


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> My dream is to sell an amp to a woman that looks like Pam Grier in her prime and then she nails me in the neck with a tranquilizer dart and I wake up to several women that look like her taking turns spraying whip cream on their feet and then kicking me in the groin and face.
> 
> View attachment 374499


Several women that look like her or how about just different era Pam’s? Hmmmm


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I posted this on another thread...

The other day I saw a small guitar accessory I wanted that was for sale for $35 and was listed in Red Deer. I asked the guy if he would be willing to ship to Ontario. He gets back asking me if I would EMT. I ask him if he will take PayPal. He says sure. I send him my address so he can check the shipping costs. Then he sends me a message that the unit has shipped, and the shipping was only a couple of bucks so forget shipping, and send him the money when it arrives. Best seller ever.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> Several women that look like her or how about just different era Pam’s? Hmmmm
> 
> View attachment 374515


Just this one cloned 4 times.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought a Boss BR1200 recording unit from a guy once off Kijiji. Didn't know him from a hole in the ground. He lived out of town but worked nearby so we arranged to meet up. 
It looked great, had the original box and manual so I went to give him the cash AND HE REFUSED.
Said he wanted to make sure I liked it before I paid for it!

I think it was like $450 at the time and I actually argued with him for quite a while but no way, he wouldn't take the cash and insisted I try it for a couple of weeks before I paid for it.
He said I was a fellow guitar player and guitar players don't rip each other off so he wasn't worried in the least.

I took it home for a while and messaged him that it was fine. We met in the same parking lot 3 weeks later and he finally took the cash.
Super nice guy too. Not weird or anything, just insisted that I liked it before I paid him.

Never had that happen before or since...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That one belongs in the WTF thread.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just sold my third expensive guitar through Kijiji since Covid that I have to ship again, last night. 
1) Full asking price. 
2) Shipping extra. 
3) EFT received (in daily instalments as 2500 is the max per day). 

I’ve had extremely good luck on Kijiji over the years. Better than here I’m sad to say. 
You have to be patient, as I’d agree that there are a fair share of interesting people on there.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Just this one cloned 4 times.











Looks like an SM58 with tiddies.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Has this thread denigrated to mic porn?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Had a 08 KLR fully farkled out that I rode to Alaska, Montana and the Kootenies a couple times. Put it up on Kijji and all the low ballers and wanna bees chucked crap at it. Had a young guy show up , boosted it and he peeled my fair asking price off in hundreds and fifty's. I did not even count it because we shook hands. He was gonna ride that bike to Argentina cause it simply had a carb, one lung and spark so it is easy to fix.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> Looks like an SM58 with tiddies.


She had such a great set of toms on er’


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I picked up a free Peavey speaker from a guy's doorstep today. He gave me the address and left it out there all day, said pick it up when I wanted. I put $20 in the mailbox anyway


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I was on kijji the other day and this dude was looking for a Gibson style headstock, I just so happened to have one hanging on a nail in my shop. I reached out to him and asked him what he wanted it for, he told me for a gear shift handle on an old classic car. I gave it to him as long as he promised to share a picture.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought my latest amp off a guy in Quebec (I'm in Saskatchewan). Great communication, super accommodating, packaged super well. Went super smooth.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Ive had no problems outside of 2 flaky sellers. One guy wasn't home and wouldn't be for hours after we made a appointment time. Another guy i guess got cold feet about selling something that we had agreed on and had set up a time and a place to meet. He at least told me the deal was off before i drove out. He messaged me a couple months later and said ok the deal's back on !! lol sorry but i don't play like that. I was courteous saying i no longer was interested but i don't deal with people who can't figure out what the F they are doing from one minute to the next. Everyone i've sold something to and the rest of the sellers have been great. I've usually talked gear and shot the shit with most of them even after the deals done,


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't had a _closed_ deal go awry, but a lot of tire kickers are a pain in the ass. Selling something for $300 and they ask if I'll take $100 because they have to drive from (where ever) and they need it for gas. How the F is that my problem? How far away, and how poor is your vehicles fuel efficiency if you ask me to knock off 2/3 the asking??

I sold a road bike at the beginning of the pandemic for asking. Guy was so happy he found a good bike! Sold a (golf club) Driver for asking...

A few weeks ago my wife had our old king sized bed frame on Kijiji. It was already a fair price, with a little wiggle room. Guy owned a Prius and had no way to come get it. Said he'd pay the full up front, (which he did via EMT) if we could deliver, and then gave $10 in cash upon delivery. That was cool!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just sold an amp to a guy from out of town.

A few messages back and forth, set up a place to meet as he was coming to town and the deal was done.
No lowballing, no flaking on responses. Just a straight ahead easy deal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never had a bad Kijiji experience. Mind you, I only buy and never sell. Whether the meetup is in a parking lot or someone's home, it's always been pleasant. Bought a Korg Volca FM from a guy the other day and we had a lovely chat about Korg's recent offerings. Maybe it's the stuff I buy. Maybe it's the price range I restrict myself to. I suppose when someone is not depending on the sale of an item at inflated price to pay the rent, they tend to be more reasonable.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

^^ I also buy more than I sell... I think I'm the sellers dream buyer. If I go looking for something, I always have a price in mind of what I'm willing to pay. If I find an ad for that price or less, and the item is in good shape?? Here's my money!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> ^^ I also buy more than I sell... I think I'm the sellers dream buyer. If I go looking for something, _I always have a price in mind of what I'm willing to pay. If I find an ad for that price or less, and the item is in good shape?? Here's my money!_


I think that's pivotal to a pleasant experience and smooth deal. I generally limit myself to items $50 and under (the Volca FM was an exception, but still very fairly priced). It's usually something I'd like but not something I'm desperate for. When something is that cheap, I don't mind paying the asking price, and the seller's mortgage payments aren't riding on it. It becomes like buying milk - a straightforward and civil transaction that ends with "Have a nice day"..


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I've had all great kijiji deals. One just showed up yesterday. All good thus far.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I hardly ever buy stuff but have to say that I mostly have great experiences…


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I have had two bad kijiji deals..Something came up recently I really wanted to buy but ive lost all confidence and couldn't bring myself to go through with it and risk a third.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Had a great one yesterday. Had some stuff up for about a week and a half. One tire kicker who went 3 days between replies, and one asking for everything (basically) for free. 

Guy reaches out about this time (2pm) yesterday, says he'll take all three pieces, would I accept $xxx if he came that day. Yep, that was a fair offer, and I moved all three out at once. 

He was 5min early, and super nice. We chatted a bit, he loaded up, and left. I've had some easy ones when I was the buyer, but this was without question the easiest I've had when I am the seller.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The vast majority of deals I’ve had went smoothly. But wtf is there to talk about with an easy 5 minute deal? 

Boooooring….


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ha, ha... I said he was 5min _early_. I didn't say he was there for only 5min. Was probably 15-20 min of chatting. Where he had moved from, what woodworking projects he does (they were all tools) and our dream shop layout. 

Good guy. 

And ya, when you & I met we gabbed on for a while, and my bet we could have gone on way longer. I tell ya, I can still taste that cold delicious Stella!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Posted my 2008 Dodge Charger on Kijiji 3 weeks ago and sold it today to a guy who drove 4 hours to pick it up. Went as smooth as glass with a handshake and fistful of cash that will provide something for the studio or guitar rack.


----------



## Boyce Philips (Sep 12, 2021)

I have bought and sold over 20 guitars on K. over the past year. 

To the 50% of the sellers who had cleaned up your instruments before I checked them out and all the buyers who left my place after trying them with a smile on their face, thank you !

Thanks for being punctual and courteous and sharing some of your guitar stories and insight. And thanks for showing me how good the instruments really sound cuz' God knows I sure can't play.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Just sold my Rockerverb 50 to a kijiji guy in Calgary. He messaged me on a Tuesday night, saying he wanted it, no questions. I boxed it up, surrounded with 2” foam, sent him photos of packaging and he sent me the money. Shipped it Wednesday and he was playing it Wednesday night. 😎🎸😎


----------

